# $30 UTV/Off Road Stereo Package



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

This is for a very limited time. Ends 8/15!

At checkout, use coupon code: ROCKON

































































We haven't done a Sale in a bit and wanted to give some of y'all a chance to get a complete setup for a great price.

If you get one of our Amplifier Packages( that includes a 2 or 4 channel amplifier and a pair of our CrawlTunes tube mounted speaker cans) with a pair of speakers at a total at $310 or above, you get $30 off.

With a 2CH amp package and our least expensive speakers you'd have to add at least a cable, some wire, a hat or something.

If you don't want to spend that much we always have the Coupon Code: 2COOL10 for $10 off a pair of cans.


----------



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

-Fit most 6.5" speakers
-tough, injection molded composite construciton
-Aluminum Clamps fit 1.5-2" OD tubing
-Clamps indexable at 45* increments

Check out or Apple specific audio/charge cables and super compact, marine grade Bluetooth receivers.









We also carry premium marine grade, amplifier power wire and speaker wire sold by the foot.
In a buggy or UTV you often don't need that much and you can save money and have a better grade wire.


----------



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm gonna extend the ROCKON special to Sept. 15


----------



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

Couple days left on this.


----------

